# High school butterflys...



## 13583 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have butterflys in my stomach right now thinking of starting high school. I start in 1 week. I only have 1 frined and she isnt even in my classes. Can anybody give me any tips or suggestions on how to make myself more comfortable giing into high school???


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi jordyn i can relate to how your feling i rember my first day of moving school i was really nervous but once i got there i was fine , so try not to worry you could ask your friend to meet you at break time and lunchs somewhere and also im sure youll make loads of new friends when you get there as you seem a really nice person so just try and relax and just be yourself and im sure youll have a great time hope you enjoy the rest of your school holidays


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Jor, I'm going into highschool too. I don't know anybody though. I'm switching from a Catholic school to a Public schooL! Smile a lot and let people know that you're nice. Don't stress out too much be who you are. And don't worry, you'll be fine! Smile!!!!


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi smiley just wanted to tell you that i switched schools from a cathlic school to a public when i was a bit younger and i had a great time there some parts are a bit differnt but its nothing major so hope you have a great time and good luck im sure youll both make loads of great new friends


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks em! I"m not nervous because I'm a pretty social person. I hope to have fun. Jor, hope you do fine, I bet you will. Just remember to smile!


----------



## 22406 (Aug 25, 2005)

high school is overrated. Do what you want and don't care about the stupid people


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

I start tomorrow!!!!







I'll report on how I did!


----------

